
The Greatest Risks Cities Face - jseliger
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/06/30/biggest-challenge-american-cities-policy-experts-215308
======
chiefofgxbxl
It's nice that we get glimpses from many different people in this article on
what they believe is the greatest risk cities face. It's important to
contemplate what future cities will look like, and especially important for us
to be critical (but not rejecting) of the negative impact of technology on our
lives so we may have time to divert some of those negatives.

